# What's The Best Imperial Guard Vehicle?



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

What's the best all round Imperial Guard Vehicle In the Codex?

- Basilisk
- Chimera Transport
- Hellhound
- Leman Russ Battle Tank
- Leman Russ Demolisher
- Sentinel Squadron

Based on:

- Weapons Range
- Weapons Strength
- Weapons AP
- Front, Side & Rear Armour
- Overall Effectivness
- Points Cost

I personally love the Basilisk with the Indirect Fire Upgrade. It only costs 125pts to field and I think it's worth every penny.

The Earthshaker weapon it carries has an insane range, high strength and desent AP. There is no enemy unit it can't reach and it turns infantry into mincement before they can even get in shooting range. The Heavy Bolter on it's hull is a added bonus.


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

the Leman Russ Battle Tank

-great armor
-instant kills marines (and essentially all infantry) on +2 wound
-72 inch range
-no questions

demolishers/basilisks may are specialty tanks. but for all around nearly untouchable intimidation the Russ is the way to go. you should have 2-3 in any competitive army


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

In my very, very biased opinion, the hellhound is best. You see more and more new Ork players these days. They cockily field goff lists (that's what I think you call a mas infantry list for Orks) that they think are invincible. I just like to show them who their daddy is.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Hellhound indeed. It's a Strength 6 AP 4 Template weapon, which doesn't even need to be used in close range! Is that NOT good?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hm...based upon normally what i see probably the battle tank, its great on all foes, even heavily armoured ones like marines and against horde armies too because it doesn't really matter with the scatter, its bound to hit someone. The tank is also pretty darn durable so overall its the most versatile.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

well umm lets think umm..... oh yere leman russ battle tank, cheaper than a land raider, with large blast that pwn's anything and it has awsome range, very customizable and well damm good armour, well if u ask me it is not that hard to pick,(thats my personall opinon of course.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Leman russ, decent points cost for what it has and what it does and how much it can take.

I've never seen the interest in the basilisk, its minimum range is very easy to get under, forcing it to come out into the open to fire, meaning it WILL die, waste of points


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Prsonally its a Demolisher for me, mainly because im a CoD bloke. The higher AV is pretty god at stalking the streets and being less worried. Also with the wider range of spornsons means that (i find) its more adaptable


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Demolisher. Plasma Cannons Sponsons and the Hull Heavy Bolter mean that it's good for taking on both small groups of Light and Heavy Infantry and the closing range, and then save the Battle Cannon for when they close.

Expensive yes, maybe Specialised and not very Anti-Horde, but I'd take one (or 3) sooner than a Leman Russ Battle Tank.

Just my playing Style I suppose, with Mech Infantry and Demolishers Blowing way everything Else, as I have all my Anti Infantry in the Squads and Chimeras.


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Leman russ, decent points cost for what it has and what it does and how much it can take.
> 
> I've never seen the interest in the basilisk, its minimum range is very easy to get under, forcing it to come out into the open to fire, meaning it WILL die, waste of points


If the Basilisk isn't upgraded with Indirect Fire, it's Earhthshaker weapon has no minimum range. But I always take the Indirect Fire upgrade. The massed amount of infantry push forward to prevent the enemy from going into the Basilisk's minimum range.

Basilisks are the furture!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

* Luke T * said:


> If the Basilisk isn't upgraded with Indirect Fire, it's Earhthshaker weapon has no minimum range. But I always take the Indirect Fire upgrade. The massed amount of infantry push forward to prevent the enemy from going into the Basilisk's minimum range.
> 
> Basilisks are the furture!


correction, it has no minimum range when firing in a straight line, with or without upgrade, and infantry ain't gonna stop assault troops, deep strikers, bikes, and since the infantry are moving forwards your basilisk and rear line is now exposed


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Djokovic said:


> In my very, very biased opinion, the hellhound is best. You see more and more new Ork players these days. They cockily field goff lists (that's what I think you call a mas infantry list for Orks) that they think are invincible. I just like to show them who their daddy is.


Have to agree with DJ, the Hellhound with it's front and side AV12 is commonly over looked on the battle feild, until it's inferno cannon gets in range ^^ and short of chimera or senties, the Hellhound is the cheapest tank the IG have, because lets face it, many people just love taking indirect fire on Bassies, putting their base cost above that of the Hellhound's.

Now, it might not be able to take on a Land Raider, but it can easily threaten rear AV10 or even side AV12 without need to roll to hit so the humble Hellhound should never be discounted... now if only I could take it as a Heavy Support option instead of Fast Attack.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KageRyuuUji said:


> without need to roll to hit


except of course you do need to roll to hit


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> correction, it has no minimum range when firing in a straight line, with or without upgrade, and infantry ain't gonna stop assault troops, deep strikers, bikes, and since the infantry are moving forwards your basilisk and rear line is now exposed


Theres no such thing as being exposed with a IG army, theres too many men. I did'nt no that it could fire in a stright line, that's a big help! It's heavy bolter can damage the deep strikers (rarly killing a serious number of them, but taking a few is better then non) while the infantry platoons heavy weapons deal with bikes.

If the enemy wants to waste a squad or two of deep strikers on a Basilisk it's no big deal. It's worth the losing 125pts! The IG have a lot of long'isg range heavy weapons that can take the deep strikes down once they've wasted the Basilisk... unless thier using Terninators. If they it's best to leave a platoon near the artillery piece.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends on how you view it, we're in 5th ed now and the Inferno cannon is listed as a template weapon meaning you would follow the rules for templates, the current codex was made in 3rd ed when you needed to roll to hit anything and states those particular rules. So, does a later edition rule book trump an earlier edition codex? Or is this one of those rules that is decided on prior to the match?

Either way with the new codex on the way I'm certain they'll clear up any inconsistancies, as there are plenty. But as a template weapon, I say it doesn't need to roll to hit.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Codex beats rulebook everytime.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

And agreements made before games beats codexes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KageRyuuUji said:


> And agreements made before games beats codexes.


that then becomes a house rule which breaks the rules, but if you play by the rules (even though GW admit there not important at all in the slightest), the codex trumps the rulebook


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why I don't worry too much about the rules persay and let the ocassional IG opponent I play use the Inferno cannon as it was intended instead of how 3rd ed states. I personally don't have Hellhounds, but I do have a great respect for them and their flexibility. Sometimes I just wish I could use the hellhound as a heavy support vehicle rather than a fast attack, that way I can keep my rough riders on the list.

Oh and speaking of which... have you seen the new explodes rule? 1 wound to every model caught in the blast... against a lasgun... no lie... guess exploding tanks just aren't what they used to be anymore.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally I'd go for the Chimera, as your always going to need something to ferry about your troops, plus it can provide a nice bit of fire support which can be tailored to suit whatever enemy your fighting.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

How do you tailor a chimera? The best option by far is the multilaser + heavy bolter combination, possibly with a heavy stubber. Better than flamer + flamer vs. hordes due to the fact that with heavy flamers you have to basically be in base contact with an ork horde which will eat you up alive the next turn. And with heavy flamers you always have to move to be in range, so you end up only being able to shoot one of them. The other viable option, you could say, is the HB + HB.


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

Jezland has a good point.

Once a Chimera has deployed it's load, why charge in with some heavy flamers. If it hits then that's some serious toasted enemy troops. If it misses, it gives the enemy something to chew up while the deployed infantry rip into them.

I guess two Heavy Bolters will keep your chimera running a little longer then dual flamers. Chimera's and Demolishers also make good mine sweepers.

BASILISKS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

"Once a Chimera has deployed it's load, why charge in with some heavy flamers. If it hits then that's some serious toasted enemy troops. If it misses, it gives the enemy something to chew up while the deployed infantry rip into them"

i assume you're trying to say 'why not'. second, flamers always hit, but if the ork player is smart and spreads out his units, you'll hit 5 tops. 
i question the legitimacy of any statement that suggests IG infantry rip into anything. we're talking 30-40 boyz that just blew up your tank, and you're saying your 1-2 squads of infantry are gonna mess them up in a single turn
i agree with dj. multilasers are just all around better. if anything is going to be charging a ork squad it should be a command squad with 3-4 flamers, and it should be expected to die that turn


----------



## RecklessFable (Feb 11, 2009)

4th Edition - Bassie
5th Edition (pre-new codex) - Russ
5th Edition (New Codex) - Possibly the Punisher, depending how it turns out.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

i think chimera is still best, can do many jobs with 1 tank. this is very good.


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

RecklessFable said:


> 4th Edition - Bassie
> 5th Edition (pre-new codex) - Russ
> 5th Edition (New Codex) - Possibly the Punisher, depending how it turns out.


punisher: 20 shots at bs 3 (10 hit)
wounds marines on 3's (6 wounds)
marines get 2/3 saves (2 deaths)

i think they'll be great against certain horde armies, but on average the russ will be more versatile and intimidating (in that they can instant kill almost any troop at no save)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KageRyuuUji said:


> I play use the Inferno cannon as it was intended instead of how 3rd ed states.


except of course that IS how it was intended, nothing has changed flamer wise from 3rd to 5th, so having to roll to hit is how its intended and how its stated


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

My Basilisks are back in action, while I was away my little cusions gort in my room and snapped the guns of them ...

I still think Basilisks are the best, but I saw a battle in my local GW and some lass was using two Demolishers in a 1000pt army and she won four matches in a row against a CSM player, two Eldar plays and a SM staff member. But she finally got beaten by a teenage Tau player. They were playing for money too, £2 a win!

Can Any one tell me what a Techpriest actually does when he ... 'fixes things'. What does he fix and how does he do it? I've never seen one being played.

Basilisks until I die!


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

if a techpriest is in base contact at the start of the turn with a vehicle that is either immobilized or has a weapon destroyed, he can make a roll to fix one of the two problems, succeeding on a 6+. these are bad odds, but he gets a +1 to that roll for every technical servitor in his squad, so with the max 4 servitors he can actually succeed on a 2+

however it must be noted that techpriests are sort of expensive and can die quick even with servitors, and the whole base to base contact thing makes them rather unwieldy (unless in a chimera, at which point they're way to expensive). in most cases, there are strategies that revolve around not getting your tanks injured to begin with (or just dealing with it if it gets immobilized) so no one really uses them unless its for fluff.

also double demolishers is badass and terrifying. i used it in my old mech army


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have decided that the best tank is the Leman Russ battle tank... that shall be declared final!


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I have decided that the best tank is the Leman Russ battle tank... that shall be declared final!


The Leman Russ Battle Tank is an all round desent tank and I'm sure most IG players agree it's one of the best (Not as good as the Basilisk) bbut the new punishier tank that comes out in ... may I think. Is said to put the Leman Russ Battle Tank & Demolisher to shame!

But if all else fail ... at least theres always the trusty Basilisk!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

The Punisher does sound nasty, but at the moment (or at least until the new codex is released) my money is on the Leman Russ Battle Tank for the best Guard vehicle. It's reliable in almost every situation against almost any kind of army, you just know a battle tank is going to hurt something on the tabletop. 

Having said that, I took part in a rather large Apocalypse game a few months ago, and a bunch of Basilisks dropped quite a lot of heat and death on my Tau gunline.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Depends on situation I'd say. As with many things there is no best in life.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Leman Russ they are tough nuts to crack compared to the rest (minus of course the demolisher) but i also love the Chimera because of its decent front armor and the amount of fire power for a transport is surprising, 2 hvy bolters, 1 special weapon, 6 lasguns, and another gun fired from the fire points. especially against T3 models it can be surprising especially if you get within rapid fire range.


----------



## RecklessFable (Feb 11, 2009)

Tai said:


> punisher: 20 shots at bs 3 (10 hit)
> wounds marines on 3's (6 wounds)
> marines get 2/3 saves (2 deaths)
> 
> i think they'll be great against certain horde armies, but on average the russ will be more versatile and intimidating (in that they can instant kill almost any troop at no save)


Yeah, I just looked at the gun. S5 AP-. 

But the Executioner... mmmmm


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> Depends on situation I'd say. As with many things there is no best in life.


I agree but I believe the Leman Russ Battle Tank is the most versatile in any situation. Like I said I myself have more trouble dealing with Basilisk but in general the Russ is the better vehicle. 

I also agree the Chimera is underrated.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

BASILISK!!!.

"He, thats not fair, I can't see whats shooting me, oh I guess I'll deep strike a team.. wait a second.. is that 100 conscripts around the 3 Basilisks giving them cover.... shit"

yup, that about covers it.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

From the list, Leman Russ, but my faves are the bigguns.....


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

easy pic: the russ! strength 10, Ap3 , front armor 14, range 72'' what more can you ask for the guard? with 2 HB at close range shooting enemy infantry and a lascannon for the tough targets, it's THE weapon for your heavy support slots (at least that's for me)


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

except how its strength 8  but none the less awesome


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

The Leman Russ. It's one of the first things my Tau railguns will take out as it is a very effective unit and it will simply do no good to leave it in play. Seconds goes to the Hellhound...nasty!


----------

